
Proof of Russian meddling in Kamailio project - kimi
https://lists.kamailio.org/pipermail/sr-users/2018-April/100924.html
======
kimi
Canadian government responds to Russian meddling in Kamailio project:

[http://lists.digium.com/pipermail/asterisk-
biz/2018-April/03...](http://lists.digium.com/pipermail/asterisk-
biz/2018-April/036910.html)

